# New ferret



## curly131 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm thinking of getting a ferret soon to keep in an outdoor hutch I've built, do I need to keep it heated throughout the winter? 
Thanks


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Apr 6, 2008)

No they won't need any heating, you can get a throw over type insulating cover to help a bit but I wouldn't say it's necessary, we just try to keep the hutch in an area that won't get battered by winds to avoid the wind chill as much as possible and load it's bedding area with lots of fleece blankets, he's always buried in them and keeps himself nice and warm.
They get quite a thick winter coat to prepare themselves: victory:


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

My ferrets are overly spoilt i think! lol Mine live in the garage and even then, im still not happy! Cue lots and lots of bedding and fleecies for my little babies!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

to be pedantic, you'l be wanting ferret*s* not *a* ferret.

but in answer to the original question, as long as you dont first put them outside in the middle of winter once the temp. starts dropping below zero, they wont have a problem, just make sure you put plenty of bedding in so they can make a nest (ferrets love making nests and will add/subtract bedding as needed). they put a stunning winter coat up if kept outside.

make sure to put the hutch in a sheltered place, so its out of wind and rain, but not in direct sunshine. ferrets really arnt good with heat.


----------



## curly131 (Nov 26, 2011)

Cheers for the info guys and yes I will be getting two now I've read some bits and pieces, if you have a male and female, do you keep them together or separate?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Keep together, but get both neutered. Not sure what age they need to be. Better still, get a couple from a ferret rescue and they will come already done!
(as far as I know)


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Loderuna said:


> Keep together, but get both neutered. Not sure what age they need to be. Better still, get a couple from a ferret rescue and they will come already done!
> (as far as I know)


that. far easier in the long run, especially as your just starting out. male and female kitts can be kept together without any problems until they hit sexual maturity, then you have to separate.

unless the ferret is too young, pretty much all rescues neuter now. it may look more expensive than just taking on some 'free to good homes or whatever, but start looking at neutering prices or the cost of rearing kitts properly and its usually the cheaper option.

OP, buy this book: Complete Guide to Ferrets: Amazon.co.uk: James McKay: Books
or the revised edition is out later this month (which i didnt know existed and will be buying): The New Complete Guide to Ferrets: Amazon.co.uk: James McKay: Books

iv read many a ferret care book, and am yet to find one id recommend as highly. also had the pleasure of meeting the author a few years ago, and will get one of his pure polecats off him one day if it kills me :no1:


----------



## curly131 (Nov 26, 2011)

Cool I'll take a look at that book  thanks


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Have a look at joining FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place! too! Really usefull source for new owners and advice and some great info in the FAQ section...

I too would support what others have said about getting a slightly older neuteres pair from a rescue! If yoy talk to your closets rescue they will also make sure you get ferrets that have been assesed and decided to be completely first owner friendly!! Very usefull! Lol x


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

to emphasise what miss ferret has said, you will definitely want more than one ferret. Ferrets do so much better in groups or pairs. Ferrets are hard work to look after properly as well, their care is often underestimated. If you want ferrets that are very tame, you will also want to handle them virtually everyday, otherwise they wont particularly enjoy handling.
ATB
Josh


----------



## curly131 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys but I've got another question, is it best to keep females if I'm getting two? Coz males fight don't they?


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

curly131 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys but I've got another question, is it best to keep females if I'm getting two? Coz males fight don't they?


Your thinking about hamsters! lol Ferrets are generally sociable animals, and tend to get on well with each other no matter the sex, male(hob) or female(jill). However, you will NEED to get females fixed as ferrets go into seasonal oestrus, and do not come out until mated, which will lead to death in most cases. Also when males come into season during spring time, they stink to the high heavens. It doesnt bother me in the slightest as i love the things, but i am assured by friends and family that it is not pleasant!! In saying that though if they are neutered/spayed the smell seems to disappear almost completely. So in short, unless you get adult ferrets who have been kept separate most of their lives, any sex of ferrets will usually get on great. I would get kits, babies, if i were you, as they are much better when you can mould them into being the ferrets that you want as when they are older they are set in their ways and are very stubborn.
I have undoubtedly missed a few things so if you have any questions, don't hesitate to message me.
All the best,
Josh :2thumb:


----------



## curly131 (Nov 26, 2011)

I take it fixed means neutered or spayed right? Haha an yeah I am planning on getting kits, and in that case, I can now thinking about getting hobs AND jills  thanks again for the info


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

curly131 said:


> I take it fixed means neutered or spayed right? Haha an yeah I am planning on getting kits, and in that case, I can now thinking about getting hobs AND jills  thanks again for the info


Oops yeah whenever i say fixed its just me being lazy as i cant be bothered typing neutered or spayed :lol2: 
Typically, it ranges anywhere from £50 to £80 to get a ferret spayed or neutered. It is usually the same price as a cat. I shop around to find the cheapest vet who i am comfortable will do a good job. My hob i got done before summer cost £53 so it isnt cheap. 
Also, i didnt mention that if males and females are together, in your case (there are many ways), you will need to get both males and females neutered. Regardless of whether the female is spayed or not, an unneutered male will try to have his way with her which in ferrets is very violent and terrifying to watch.
Basically, what I'm saying is that when you get ferrets, spend money to save money by getting them all fixed at around christmas time (their first christmas, that is). It saves all the hassle and the jargon about everything else. No doubt someone will suggest getting a vasectomy on a hob, but trust me that is not what you want.

Best thing you can do now is research and count your pennies. The books that miss ferret suggest are always worth buying. They will explain everything to you, although i will try my best.
FERRETS ARE AWESOME BTW
Josh


----------



## curly131 (Nov 26, 2011)

Whoa I didn't think they'd be that expensive! I've got some saving to do definitely Haha and yeah those books look interesting, I'll be getting one in the next few weeks


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

curly131 said:


> Whoa I didn't think they'd be that expensive! I've got some saving to do definitely Haha and yeah those books look interesting, I'll be getting one in the next few weeks


You wont get it any cheaper than £50. As i said before, the care of ferrets is often greatly underestimated!! If you are planning on getting two males, then theres no rush to do it as the only thing is the smell. Are you planning on getting this years late kits on next years broods?


----------



## curly131 (Nov 26, 2011)

They're gonna be outside so I guess the smell won't matter so much and yeah hopefully late kits, when do people stop selling them roughly?


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

curly131 said:


> They're gonna be outside so I guess the smell won't matter so much and yeah hopefully late kits, when do people stop selling them roughly?


Round about now you will be seeing the last kits reaching 8 weeks old, when they are ready to go. They may well be outside, but honestly, unless you have smelled it you have no idea of its magnitude!!! The smell sticks to you as well and with males in season after handling it takes a good scrubbing with fairy liquid to rid your hands of the smell!!! hahaha
TBH If you are looking at getting ferrets this year, spend a week doing some intensive research and think about whether you will be able to give them forever homes and no one likes to see animals being given up over a bad decision. Get a book or two and speak to someone local who breeds ferrets about reserving some kits, although he will most likely say no as there are too many timewasters going about at the moment.
Your also going to want to make sure the hutch is out of direct sunlight and is protected from wind by some degree. The hutch should be as big as you can afford. The more space they have the better. You will also want to make sure you can easily access every corner of the hutch easily with a metal hand shovel, which btw you will need, as cleaning out becomes a chore when you cant get into the corners. They will for a fact, poo in the corner you cant reach just to keep you busy.
All the best
Josh


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

we have had 2 hobs for around 6yrs now and they have always got on well no fighting, HOWEVER! they both needed to be castrated as when they became sexually mature they constantly tried to mate each other and because of all the neck biting etc, they can end up red raw! once they were neutered this stopped straight away and there hasn't been any problems at all in the 6 last yrs, they are old boys now though (around 7yrs) so not as playful as they used to be! 
they are great pets, make sure you handle them every day from a young age, and its important to get other people to handle them as well, or they might "try their luck" with a cheeky nip to a newcomer! watch out for the "bog brush" tail, you know they are gonna get troublesome and playful then lol!


----------



## curly131 (Nov 26, 2011)

Haha naaaaa I'll be alright with the smell  I've built my own hutch and the base has lino screwed in, there'll also be tons of substrate on top of that so I'm hoping cleaning won't be such a problem. I do flick through books and some stuff on the Internet when I can so I know roughly what needs to be done to keep them happy and healthy. Once I've saved a bit of money I'll look into getting them neutered and such.


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

curly131 said:


> Haha naaaaa I'll be alright with the smell  I've built my own hutch and the base has lino screwed in, there'll also be tons of substrate on top of that so I'm hoping cleaning won't be such a problem. I do flick through books and some stuff on the Internet when I can so I know roughly what needs to be done to keep them happy and healthy. Once I've saved a bit of money I'll look into getting them neutered and such.


On a last note before bed time, Lino will do your nut in eventually lol I'll talk to to you tomorrow haha :lol2:
Josh


----------

